# New here :)



## SonnyTheArab (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello!
I just joined I have been just reading here but decided it was about time I joined! I have 1 horse, 4 dogs and 2 birds. My horse is in CA(I am in TX) but he will be coming home very soon so I am very excited! Oh and if anyone knows of a reasonable priced boarding place near Tomball TX let me know 

I will post pics of him late


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! We definitely need pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy! My sister just moved to the Houston area from California. Hope you get your pony home soon.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Have you arranged to move your horse yet? don't forget the Coggins test, & whatever other papers TX might require to bring your horse into the state.


----------



## SonnyTheArab (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for all the welcomes! 
He should be coming back around the 19 we have a transporter scheduled for then but if we don't have the money by that time we have another transporter that says they can bring him in the beginning of Jan.
Here is a picture of my boy


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!!! Hope you like it here!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh-he's pretty! Did you get him home yet? I'll bet that tail takes some time!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome nice to meet you 
you horse is handsome


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you found a barn yet? Im in Conroe and know of a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SonnyTheArab (Dec 11, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Oh-he's pretty! Did you get him home yet? I'll bet that tail takes some time!


Thank you! We haven't gotten him home yet :-( we found a transporter that we could afford then last minute hacked the price up. Now looking for another. His tail doesn't take too much time but it is SO thick!


----------



## SonnyTheArab (Dec 11, 2012)

txshorserider said:


> Have you found a barn yet? Im in Conroe and know of a few.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for wanting to help. We did find a barn in cypress called Ali-don we actually been there before awhile ago but ill let you know if for whatever reason it doesn't work out.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum sorry your horse is not home it will work out :}


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Your boy is handsome, hope you get him home soon.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum Sonny the Arab
nice to meet you and Sonny 
I hope Sonny is home soon


----------

